# Trying to start a Chaos army, need help



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

This is what I got so far-
Archaon (just for paintin-might use him in future reference)
Lord of Tzeentch on disc
Khorne Lord
2 groups of 12 warriors of Tzeentch
and 5 knights of khorne
(will have a giant soon)
Any suggestions?

Moved to tactics - squeek


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

You should look at getting some marauder horsemen and some warhounds as they are fantastic for anti-baiting and flank duties. Other than that, you could go for a few dragon ogres (though most people would say to convert your own as the models are naff) if you want some muscle in your list, or perhaps a large block or two of marauders to support your warriors.

Vaz will be here soon though!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Squeek Pre-empted me. Dragon Ogres are your best friends. But the models aren't.

Archaon is a beast. If you want friends, don't use him in anything less than 4000pts.

Sorcerors are rather nasty these days - so you can field a Sorceror on a disc, and he can happily take care with 4 Str 4 attacks of those War Machine Crews, not to mention the plethora of nasty spells.

Unless you've ordered a Giant, and find yourself up against other Monstrous Creatures a lot, a Shaggoth is tactically more flexible (and reliable).

Knights are good - although you may want to reconsider the Mark of Khorne in exchange for mark of Nurgle, and giving them the rage banner. The Lord of Khorne isn't worth is for 2000pts - Exalted Champions are fine as they are - but you're more than welcome to take one on a Juggernaut.

Warriors of Tzeentch aren't too cool - you're wasting a fair few points on them.

I'd suggest buying another box, and upping them to 18 strong, and giving Great Weapon/Halberd and Shield, but give them either Slaanesh Nurgle to make them that bit more survivable.

You will need some marauders, as well as horsemen to take advantage of Fast Cavalry, and the numbers (check out the Marauder Spams I've written in the Army list section to show how many you can field) of the footsloggers. Slaanesh is a mark on these, so they aren't panicked when they fail their Leadership test.

If you want Tzeentch, it's best on Chosen, with the Blasted Standard. 4+ Ward Save vs Range that way.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Squeek Pre-empted me. Dragon Ogres are your best friends. But the models aren't.
> 
> Archaon is a beast. If you want friends, don't use him in anything less than 4000pts.
> 
> ...


That was my intention with archaon  
I made some mistakes ^^; The Khorne lord IS actually an Exalted Champion ^^;
My ideas were to be in 2k 10 chosen, another group of Knights with MoN, 20 Marudaers with flails and Spawns with MoS
The Warriors of Chaos I was thinkinh 15 guys rather then 18 (they eat up too much)
I'm not sure on halberds since they're two handed (no room for shield) and for 20points for a Blasted standard, makes them better
I plan the Chosen to like that as well
oh and I plan for the big games 2 units of 15 with MoN
I also had an idea to use Empire flagellents as in a way Marauders (well call them slaves which are forced into battle for the Gods amusements).
Speaking of which how many can they hold?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

See if you can write a list up when you get chance as it will be easier to advise you on specifics when we know what you plan to take. Though obviously feel free to ask general tactical questions here as well!


----------

